# Which direction to install laminate flooring - Floorplan attached



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

top one.
mostly because that is likely the direction that would be perpendicular to the joists underneath.
also, when you enter the bedroom, have the boards running long looks best to me.


----------



## samiller1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

Since the guidlines for laying your floor conflict with themselves I think that your best bet asthetically is going to be your second option. The bedroom and loft would look fine either way however your hallway would appear more narrow if you went with option 1.


----------



## kaypee65 (Jan 18, 2010)

For me, I think planks running sideways in a hallway look funny. So I'd go with the second image.


----------



## samiller1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

not to argue with jlhaslip, when I first looked at your diagram I also immediatly thought first option due to the direction your joists would be running, however because it is a laminate floor and would be floating and would not be tying joists together anyway that was a moot point. Trust me, I just finished a job laying hardwood in a living room, hallway and bedroom not 3 weeks ago. and with the boards running like option 2 even when entering a bedroom looks very nice.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

kaypee65 said:


> For me, I think planks running sideways in a hallway look funny. So I'd go with the second image.


I agree with the reasoning - #2 gets my vote.


----------



## freeswimmin (Jan 23, 2010)

samiller1980 said:


> I think that your best bet asthetically is going to be your second option. The bedroom and loft would look fine either way however your hallway would appear more narrow if you went with option 1.


Xs2... scenario #2 works best for all the spaces. and at the bedroom door you can easily install a piece of the engineered flooring with the rabbit towards the room to accept the tenons of the perpendicular boards and run the other direction in there, or even a threshold if you need to separate it a bit more... but hall and loft should def. be #2


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

When I walk into a home that has any plank style flooring running parallel to the joist it looks "wrong". Some times I can't figure what doesn't look "right" about the room at first but after a few minutes it hits me... The floor goes the wrong way...

Rege


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have hardwood flooring throughout all of my upstairs including the bedrooms, and I would definitely go with the first one.

That is how mine was done.

You want the look of the flooring to flow from one room to the other.

In my opinion the second one does not allow for that. Then again, you can do it however you want, you have to look at it.


----------

